# 25.2.12 - 20.9.12 - Henry



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so sad to post that we lost beautiful Henry to some kind of freak accident, he leaves behind brother Zuri


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear you have lost Henry,
scamper forever free at Rainbow Bridge x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

it was one of the hardest things i have had to deal with I was left totally gutted. Zuri is coping ok but missing his brother.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

I know how sad it is loosing a pet that you're so close to.  Forever run free at the rainbow bridge Henry.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss DKDREAM 

Run free at the Bridge Henry xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww, i'm so sorry 

Run free Henry xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_I am so sorry to hear this,i know how much you love and care for all your pets, i wish i was there to give you a hug,
*R I P Henry xxxxxxxx*_


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this news xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so sorry , lil one...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh Keith im so sorry to hear this sad news


scamper free little fella xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
R.I.P Henry and scamper freely at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Brother Zuri is still missing him so the search is on for a new mate.


----------

